
Teen marijuana use falls to 20-year low - pmoriarty
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/09/07/teen-marijuana-use-falls-to-20-year-low-defying-legalization-opponents-predictions/
======
damnfine
Its simply not as cool when its legal, and grandma does it.

~~~
mc32
And most kids aren't trying to be like the kids in Fast Times at Ridgemont
High.

Maybe we already experienced peak "stoner-high" movies.

That said, I hope this and alcohol usage by teens exhibit a downtrend. Too
many kids with decent potential never realized it due to detouring into stoner
life and alcoholism --kids from middle income fams.

------
ap46
It not about being cool, its about having other bigger priorities in life than
being a stoned douche.

